# CZ P-01 compct or CZ 75 compact



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Gonna grab one or the other...Don't have any here to look at...Any info or comparisons would be greatly appreciated...I believe the 75 is steel w/ a thumb safety,and the P-01 compact is alloy,w/ten round mags,and a decocker...Am I correct?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Not exactly.

-P-01 14 rounds of 9mm, the P-06 (40S&W) holds 10
-CZ 75 compact can be had with either decocker or manual safety

Functionally, the CZ 75 (compact) BD and the P-01 are pretty much the same (size, mechanisms, slide). Cosmetically, the 75 BD frame is a little shorter and exposes the bottom part of the slide a bit when the slide is forward, where as on the P-01 the slide bottom is covered by the frame entirely, and as you mentioned the P-01's frame is aluminum. I'd be happy with either but I think the P-01's frame is a little sharper looking so I went with it.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*CZ75-P07 Duty*

:smt1099 I bought a CZ75-P07 Duty and its a great little gun almost like the P-01. 16 rd magazine and easy to carry. I bought it about the same time as the CZ75 SP-01. love both guns.

www.czforumsite.info/index.php www.cz-zone.com
http://www.angelfire.com/amiga/hakan/P-07DUTY.html
CZ-Zone Blog:http://czzone.blogspot.com/

good Photo nice gun
PD Bill


----------

